# 96 sentra instrument panel problems



## bajanfire (Sep 6, 2011)

my speedometer and temp guages just stopped working today anyone can help as to what might have caused it or how to fix it


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

1st - Check the fuses...
2nd - Check pin 30 on the instrument panel connector (connector nearest to the fuel gauge). Should be grounded.
Might just have to jimmy the connector around a bit to get the pin to reseat itself.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

These are two separate systems so its most likely a ground. There are two or three on each cluster as I remember it 
(The with-tach and without-tach are very different, so unless you are prepared to completely rewire all three plugs stay like for like....)


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

IanH said:


> These are two separate systems so its most likely a ground. There are two or three on each cluster as I remember it
> (The with-tach and without-tach are very different, so unless you are prepared to completely rewire all three plugs stay like for like....)


In the wiring diagram for the '96, the speedo and temp gauges (along with another one, can't remember which one) share a ground inside the instrument panel leading out to that pin 30.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

^x2
yes I was agreeing with you....


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

IanH said:


> ^x2
> yes I was agreeing with you....


I'm reading you now...
Guess we'll have to see if the O/P was shooting craps or looking for an actual solution...


----------

